# Schaltnetzteile parallel  ?



## ESch (30 Dezember 2005)

Hallo,

mein Bekannter möchte eine Audio-Anlage aus ´nem Auto stationär im Wohnzimmer betreiben. Da der Bass stark schrebbelt, will er mehr Strom zur verfügung stellen. Das ganze natürlich zum "Nulltarif" :wink: 
Nun hatten wir die Idee, einfach ein altes AT-Schaltnetzteil zu verwenden. Leider haben die 200W Versionen auf der +12V Leitung nur ca. 8 Ampere. Daher hier nun meine Frage :

Kann man ohne Probleme 2 Schaltnetzteile mit 8 A für 16 A parallelschalten, oder beeinflussen sich die Netzteile gegenseitig, evt. bis zur Zerstörung ?  :shock: 

Falls das so einfach nicht geht, könnte man aber sicherlich mit 2 Dioden in Reihe zu den Netzteilausgängen was machen, oder ???? Die fehlenden 0,7 V dürften wohl nicht so schlimm sein.

Falls von Euch schonmal jemand damit Erfahrungen gemacht hat, würde ich mich über Anregungen freuen.

Hat vielleicht jemand einen Schaltplanauszug von PC AT-Netzteilen ?

Vielen Dank im voraus und einen guten Rutsch.

Gruß, ESch


----------



## MSB (30 Dezember 2005)

Eins vorweg ohne Pufferakku wird das wohl nie funktionieren, muss es ja normalerweise auch nicht.

Ein Schaltnetzteil kann nie und nimmer schnell genug auf diese Spitzenlastanforderungen der Endstufe reagieren.

Das einfachste dürfte sein man nimmt einen Halogentrafo + selbstgebastelten Brückengleichrichter + und jetzt kommt das wichtigste ordentlich große Pufferelkos mit mindestens 470uF.

Wie kommt man eigentlich auf so eine, sagen wir mal höflich seltsame Idee?

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## ESch (30 Dezember 2005)

Mein Bekannter ist halt auch ein Freund des Bastelns. Die Audioanlage hat er früher mobil, mit einer Autobatterie betrieben. Da er die Sachen noch hat und sich nicht extra noch eine Stereoanlage kaufen will, setzt er die Sachen nun wieder ein. Allerdings will er sich keine Autobatterie ins Wohnzimmer stellen.
AT-Netzteile hat er noch und will, wie gesagt, so wenig wie möglich an Kosten aufwenden. Das zu dem Thema, wie er auf diese Idee kommt.

Aber wie ist das denn nun mit dem parallel schalten ? Gut, daß mit der Pufferung leuchtet ein, aber ein paar passende, dicke Elkos sollte ich noch rumliegen haben.

Ich bitte noch um Antworten bezüglich des Parallelschaltens.

Viele Grüße, ESch


----------



## knabi (30 Dezember 2005)

Es gibt Schaltnetzeile, die das Parallelschalten ausdrücklich zulassen - Beispiel: einige SIEMENS SITOP-Stromversorgungen. Daher gehe ich davon aus, daß ohne diese ausrückliche Herstellerzulassung das Parallelschalten problematisch ist.
Notfalls müßte man die Netzteile einfach mit 2 entsprechend großen Dioden entkoppeln, so eine 30A-Diode kostet ja nix mehr. Allerdings müssten die auch entsprechend gekühlt werden, da das Produkt aus Flußspannung (ca. 0,7V bei Si-Dioden) und Strom als Verlustleistung über der Diode abfällt. Und wenn dann noch dahinter die beschriebenen Puffer-Elkos geschaltet sind (wobei ich 470 Mikrofarrad für deutlich zu wenig halte), könnte das funktionieren. 

Ein anderes  Problem könnte jedoch die Mindestlast sein. Gerade bei PC-Schaltetzteilen gibt es öfter Probleme, wenn einzelne Spannungen gar nicht belastet werden. Da funktioniert dann manchmal das ganze Netzteil nicht mehr. Das kannst Du aber einfach überprüfen: Wenn das Netzteil ohne Last die +12V ausgibt, sollte das OK sein...


----------



## Zottel (30 Dezember 2005)

knabi schrieb:
			
		

> Notfalls müßte man die Netzteile einfach mit 2 entsprechend großen Dioden entkoppeln...


Das halte ich für keine gute Idee: Zwei Netzteile, insbesondere von verschiedenen Herstellern, werden nicht exakt 12V liefern. Das bedeutet, daß bei verwendung "idealer" Dioden ein Netzteil die Last alleine versorgt. Da Dioden und Netzteile einen kleinen Innenwiderstand haben, stellt sich in der Praxis eine andere Verteilung ein, die aber wahrscheinlich weit von 50:50 entfernt ist. Zusätzliche Widerstände oder auch Widerstände ohne Dioden verbessern die Situation. Gewöhnlich enthält das Netzteil am Ausgang sowieso Gleichrichterdioden, die auch einen Strom in das Netzteil verhindern. Ein Problem gibt es wenn ein Netzteil die Ausgangsspannung zwecks Stabilisierung mißt und diese vom anderen Netzteil erhöht wird. Es regelt dann runter und trägt nichts mehr zur Versorgung bei. Dadurch kommt möglicherweise das andere Netzteil in die Stromgrenze und schaltet ab. Da dann das 1. wieder keine Spannung mißt, regelt es hoch. Auf diese Weise kann es zu Schwingungen kommen. Bei üblichen AT-Netzteilen wurden jedoch normalerweise die Ausgänge für 5 und/oder 3.3V geregelt. Also könnte es mit den 12V klappen.


			
				knabi schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Schaltnetzteil kann nie und nimmer schnell genug auf diese Spitzenlastanforderungen der Endstufe reagieren.


Doch, das können die sehr gut. Auf eine Schwingung vom Bass für die er ordentlich Strom braucht, kommen ja viele Schwingungen der Schaltfrequenz und jede bietet die Möglichkeit zum Regeleingriff.


----------



## ESch (30 Dezember 2005)

Ein Kollege von mir, der früher mal Radio-Fernsehtechniker gelernt hat, sagte mir zu dem Thema, das seiner Meinung nach direktes Parallelschalten den Netzteilen nicht schaden dürfte. Er weiss nur nicht, ob das mit der Stromverdoppelung so funktioniert  ( so wie Zottel ja auch meinte ).
Ich denke, wenn wir das einfach mal probieren und dabei vielleicht die Ströme der einzelnen Netzteile überwachen, sehen wir ja, ob es so geht, oder ob noch Widerstände und/oder Dioden zum Einsatz kommen müssen.

Wenn die Netzteile auf der 5 V Schiene geregelt werden, und die 12 V quasi nur so mitlaufen, muss ich warscheinlich auf jede der beiden 5 V ( bei den 2 Netzteilen ) eine Grundlast anlegen. Ich habe mal ein kleines AT-Netzteil genommen, um einen Router mit 5 V, 2.5 A zu versorgen. Das ging problemlos. Diese Info passt ja voll in die Aussagen von Euch.

Vielleicht sollte ich auch einfach mal ein Netzteil öffnen und schauen, ob man erkennen kann, ob in dem 12 V - Ausgang Dioden in Reihe sitzen und ob eine Leiterbahn zur Steuerung zurück geht um den Rückführkreis zur Regelung zu versorgen.

Vielen Dank erstmal für die Infos. Wenn noch jemand was dazu weiss, bitte posten.

Viele Grüße, ESch


----------



## knabi (31 Dezember 2005)

Zottel schrieb:
			
		

> Zwei Netzteile, insbesondere von verschiedenen Herstellern, werden nicht exakt 12V liefern. Das bedeutet, daß bei verwendung "idealer" Dioden ein Netzteil die Last alleine versorgt. Da Dioden und Netzteile einen kleinen Innenwiderstand haben, stellt sich in der Praxis eine andere Verteilung ein, die aber wahrscheinlich weit von 50:50 entfernt ist.


Klar, das ist immer ein Problem, egal, ob man Netzteile oder Batterien parallelschaltet. Trotzdem wird's in der Praxis wahrscheinlich funktionieren, wenn man ein bißchen selektiert.



			
				Zottel schrieb:
			
		

> knabi schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> > Ein Schaltnetzteil kann nie und nimmer schnell genug auf diese Spitzenlastanforderungen der Endstufe reagieren.


Das stand übrigens nicht in meinem Beitrag  :wink:, sondern in Manuels.


----------



## GobotheHero (31 Dezember 2005)

ich würde noch versuchen eine genügend grosse Sicherung in den Sekundärkreis zu legen.
Wenn z.B. ein Netzteil ausfällt das das andere nicht auch kaputt geht.
Meine Erfahrung ist das die bei Überlast einfach durchbraten.
Vielleicht ist das bei neueren schon anders.

Die Sitop schnürt den Strom ja einfach ab bei überlast und schaltet dann aus.

good luck


----------

